# New mini Nubians! Eeek!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you to Cindy Pistelli at Val Del farm! Her TGS account is CPistelli and she sold us 3 new mini Nubians! 2 4th gen doelings and !5th gen buckling! You can see them at our website at www.cadeslilfarm.com on the mini Nubian page!Thanks again to Cindy ant Val del farm!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh ps. That's theyre pic on my avatar. They're names are Maggie and Molly. Molly is the darker one and the lighter one is Maggie.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!! they are adorable!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks happybleats!!!!!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

There are so cute


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Did you look on my website to see them?
Oh ps again. The bucklings name is Buster.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

i tried going to the link but it says it can't find it. :-(


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

www.cadeslilfarm.com.

Sorry


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------

